# Greatest Work not on TC Recommended List



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What do you think is the greatest work that , for some reason or another, is not on the TC Top Recommended Lists? I know some of you have about a hundred or so just off the top of your head, but let's limit it to(at most) one per category, which are : Opera, Symphony, Keyboard Concerto, String Ensemble, String Concerto, Harp Concerto, Woodwind & Brass Concerto, Solo Keyboard Work, Choral Work, Piano Chamber Work, Orchestral Work, and Modern Classical Work. 
Feel free to Bear Witness to your Love for this work, or maybe you are outraged that it's not on the list. Feel free to vent on that too. I'll have mine in a bit.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

My nomination in the String Concerto category would be Paganini's Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7. This work has gradually been rising to the top of my most-played list. His first VC is good, but this one is just as good IMO. The third movement has served as the basis of compositions by other composers, such as the Étude S.140 No.3 "La campanella" by Liszt, and Strauss I's Walzer à la Paganini Op.11.
If you are a lover of the VC genre, don't let this great work pass you by.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Solo keyboard: I think that Satie is generally underrepresented. A particular favourite of mine is a waltz called 'Je Te Veux.'

Symphony: Possibly my favourite Vaughan Williams symphony is #3 ('A Pastoral Symphony'). A very melancholic tribute to the departed.

String Concerto: Although not the most innovative work of all time, Bruch's 2nd Violin Concerto is well worth a listen.

Orchestral Works: Vaughan Williams' variations on the folk song Dives and Lazarus. Along with the Tallis Fantasia, this is one of RVW's great compositions for string orchestra. The two pieces complement each other nicely, each one exploring a different strand of ancient English music.

Choral: A few of my favourite renaissance works are missing. I particularly enjoy Clement Janequin, one of the more eccentric composers of the period. His 'Le chant des Oyseaulx' contains some nice sound effects.

Modern: Morten Lauridsen's O Magnum Mysterium. This could also go in the above category.

Opera: This category seems pretty comprehensive, to be honest!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Piano Concerto: I could be confused but I don't think the Poulenc concerto for just one piano is on there
Harp Concerto: Rautavaara
Solo Piano: Satie's Ogives


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the results here. 

Off the top of my head, Fucik's Entry of the Gladiators and Reich's Drumming.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

For those who are not aware, a compilation of all these lists can be found here.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Symphony - Schumann's Symphony No. 2

Keyboard Concerto - Tchaikovsky's Second Piano Concerto

String Ensemble - There is a general shortage of Shostakovich on this list. Also, Janacek's First String Quartet.

String Concerto - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2. Also, Barber's Cello Concerto.

Solo Keyboard - Too many to list. Beethoven's 22nd Piano Sonata to name one.

Piano Chamber Work - Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2

Orchestral Work - Barber's Essays for Orchestra No. 3. 

Modern Work - Ives' Second Violin Sonata.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Solo Keyboard - Too many to list. Schumann's First and Third Piano Sonatas
> 
> Orchestral Work - Any of Barber's Essays for Orchestra


I think you missed these pieces on the lists, then:

Solo keyboard:
64. Schumann - Grand Sonata No. 3, Op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
97. Schumann - Grand Sonata No. 1, Op. 11

Orchestral:
89. Barber - Second Essay for Orchestra
127. Barber - First Essay for Orchestra


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

We need another list, for concerti featuring multiple instruments. E.g. I would have put Mozart's flute and harp concerto on the the list for greatest harp concerti, but perhaps it wouldn't count as harp concerto.

And what about Bruch's concerto for viola and clarinet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah but before such a list, we need a top songs (lieder) list and a top chamber ensemble with winds list. I had no idea Brahms' clarinet quintet was a big deal till I looked beyond the sacred realm of TC lists.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

It would be a strain for these eyes to even figure out what is missing...

I like the TalkClassical music project, which uses an alphabetized list in addition to the sequence pieces are added, which makes it easy to see where the gaps (of course IMHO) are.

For example Per Nørgård's Sinfonia n.3 (1972/1975), which I just nominated:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Trout said:


> I think you missed these pieces on the lists, then:
> 
> Solo keyboard:
> 64. Schumann - Grand Sonata No. 3, Op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
> ...




Whoops. I accidentally tried to use the Firefox "find" feature as a search engine.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Klavierspieler said:


> Modern Work - Ives' Second Violin Sonata.


Baffles me every time someone calls a work that is 100 years old "modern"! 

/ptr


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Shostakovitch - Symphony No. 15
His greatest, and one of the greatest symphonies of all time IMO.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been looking over these lists--lots of great stuff in them, including quite a few I've never listened to  Thanks to everyone who compiled them and participated in the voting!

I'd nominate Walton's Variations on a Theme by Hindemith; it's one of my favorite orchestral works of the 20th century.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Berlioz's Te Deum!!! 






It's a personal favorite. The _Judex Crederis_ movement (above) is among the most monumental choral music I know from the Romantic era.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Allerius said:


> Berlioz's Te Deum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, nevermind. It was recommended, but I didn't see it at a first look. It deserved a better position than #93 in my opinion though.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_Piano Chamber music_
Borodin Quintet in C Minor

_Choral music_
Cherubini Requiem & In Paradism
Haydn Theresa mass, Stabat Mater
Brahms Alto Rhapsody

_Solo keyboard_
Mendelssohn Piano Sonata No. 1 Op. 6

_Modern classical_
Adams Doctor Atomic
Bartok Divertimento for String Orchestra (also missing on string ensembles)
Berg Chamber Concerto for Piano, Violin and 13 instruments, Three Pieces Op. 6
Prokofiev Symphony 5, 6
Rautavaara Cantus Arcticus, Angel Of Dusk concerto for double bass
Schoenberg Wind Quintet, Chamber Symphony No. 2 Op. 38
Shostakovich Symphony 7, 8
Stravinsky Agon
Webern Passacaglia for Orchestra Op. 1, Five Pieces for Orchestra Op. 10

_Harp concerti_
Mozart Concerto for Flute and Harp

_Woodwind and brass concerti_
Krommer Concerto for Clarinet Op. 36
Ethyl Smyth Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra
Othmar Schoek Concerto for Horn and String Orchestra Op. 65
Charles Koechlin Poeme for Horn and Orchestra Op. 70
_
Symphony_
Bantock Hebridean symphony
Bloch Symphony for Trombone and Orchestra, Israel Symphony
Bax Symphony 6
Rautavaara Symphny No. 3
Simpson Symphony 6
Pettersson Symphony 7

_Orchestral music_
Elgar Falstaff, In the South


----------



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

I know that these are on the list, but I think that some of the Mahler symphonies are placed absurdly low, such as the 9th and the 8th (51st place!!)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Did y'all know the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works"] has been updated?

You can try to add works to it here - but check the rules!


----------

